# Spinning Reel Recommendations?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I am looking for a spinning reel to pair up with my Cabela's FishEagle II Light action rod. I need to spend no more than $80 on it. Any recommendations?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

35 views and nobody wants to give an opinion? Sheesh, if this were in the old politics section I'd have had a 50% post-to-view ratio by now.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I hate to put this out there, but I just buy a cheapo at Walmart or Sportsman and catch just as many Fish as the next guy. I do know the Better one's are really Sweet though.

http://www.troutlet.com/Spinning-Reels-C25.aspx


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Only spinning reels we use are on the short rods. Long rods we use bait casters...so sorry can't help with long rod spinning reel recommendations. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

What you using if for?? I am buying this one tonight.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... jsp.form23


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

And you absolutley and positivily cannot go wrong with this!!
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... jsp.form23


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

If you have the newer fish eagle II you can save 30 bucks on the supreme and get it for 69.99 thats what I would do.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... .jsp.form1


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> And you absolutley and positivily cannot go wrong with this!!
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... jsp.form23


Thats a good looking reel


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Its smooth as butter too. Love that thing... I have the XT model.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

I took Nor-tah's advise and picked up a 8030 supreme last week, used it for the first time today. I'm very impressed with it.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

friggin love my xt as well!!!! i also have a pretty high end shimano reel, but i prefer my supreme most days...probably because of the rod its paired up with :wink: 
why do you need to spend at least 80 bucks?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Not at least, at most! I don't want to spend more on the reel than I did on the rod, if that makes sense. I figure it best to keep them in the same price range. Plus I can't afford to spend much more than $80. 

What do you guys think about the Daiwa Exceller, or the Pflueger Presidential?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Chaser, I just put one of these on a Fenwick. Not sure how it's going to work on rivers but it works quite well on the ice-rod. Smooth, quiet action. 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... jsp.form23

And I've always had good luck with Abu Garcia reels, hard to beat the quality for the price..


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have an exceller and my pfluegers are easily 5 times nicer. I would buy the supreme over the president and the exceller and its the same price with your discount for pairing them together. Cabelas will do it.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

The supreme XT is a great reel. Goes for about $100. I would buy one if they had a different grip on them.

What reel you're going to buy really needs to be determined by what type of fishing you will do and what budget you are on.

You said this is a light action rod? So is this a small stream/blue fox type of rod? If you give more specifics, I might have some better advice.

I do a lot of finesse fishing with plastics when it comes to spinning rods. I own a couple of pfluegers; a couple of trions, a president, and a medalist. They are great reels for the money. But I also own 4 diawa exceller 2000's and 1 exceller 1500. For what I do, they are a pretty awesome reel at a pretty good price. I match them up with high end rods like Loomis walleye series, shimano crucials and a cumara.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

P-G Have you had any trouble with the anti reverse on your exceller? Mine slips about half the time on the hook set now.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Have you guys seen this thing!!!!! Its like all the great things about pflueger were added to the solid reels made by shimano. I HAVE TO HAVE ONE!!
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... tid=104014


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Nor-tah said:


> Have you guys seen this thing!!!!! Its like all the great things about pflueger were added to the solid reels made by shimano. I HAVE TO HAVE ONE!!
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... tid=104014


Wow! 200 dollah, make ya hollah! It does look like a beauty tho!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yep, I am half way there.... Saving pennies. :mrgreen:


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> Have you guys seen this thing!!!!! Its like all the great things about pflueger were added to the solid reels made by shimano. I HAVE TO HAVE ONE!!
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... tid=104014


That there would accommodate The crucial real nice!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm probably going to catch some heat for going against your recommendations, but I ended up getting the Daiwa Exceler. It just felt more smooth to me than the Supreme. The President was out as soon as I compared it's weight to the others. 

Anyway, now I am DYING to get out and use it! Is it too early to start talking ice-off???


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

No heat at all!! I like my Exceller a lot. Let me know when you wanna hit a river or something. Before long they will blow out with runoff for the next 5 months.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> P-G Have you had any trouble with the anti reverse on your exceller? Mine slips about half the time on the hook set now.


only in really cold weather, but a lot of reels have this problem in cold weather, including pfluegers. the anti reverse cog or whatever it is can get frozen.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Well thats good to know. I was about to sell but I like it too much. Chaser, how does it look on your rod?? What size did you get?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It looks good! I bought the 2000. Maybe a bit small for a 6' 6" rod, but it's a light action, so I didn't want to overload it with too heavy of a reel. I've been a sucker for light and ultralight action rods lately! Next up, a 6 or 6' 6" med-light action! 

I loaded one of the spools on my new reel up with 4lb fluoro, and the other with 6lb fluoro, so I am set for either occasion.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Right on dude! I have the 2000. Its a good size. Cant wait to see your setup!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a Mitchell 300 that my Pop's gave for my 12th birthday, back in 1957. Still use it,.I've tryed others. but I keep going back to the old 300 hard body with 2 different spools. Made in France. Keep em lubed up and oiled . just last forever.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Those old Mitchells do last forever! We still have 3 or 4 that my Grandpa purchase way back in the day that we use for the extra poles in the boat. They're awesome!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I love the Shimano Spirex reels, they are smooth, cast well, and they last for a long long time. If you buy the perviouse year's models, you can get them for about $50. I use mine every where from icefishing to fishing streams and lakes, and I have caught plenty of king and silver salmon and even a few halibut with it over the years. Still works like it did the day I bought it.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Forgot... It's got to be topped off with a good old ugly stick. Can't beat it.


----------

